# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  newbie Mbuna chiclid tank

## crabby:)

Hi i have just started to aquascape my tank getting it ready for some mbuna chiclid,gonna get them tmrw :Smile: question,do i need a tank hood for my tank?and if you guys have any helpful tips please share thanks :Smile:

----------

